

Foundry Group Releases "I'm a VC" Music Video - mikeytom
http://www.foundrygroup.com/wp/2011/09/imavc/

======
exogen
Here's a direct link to the YouTube video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKArupEBE6Y>

